# Gibson N 225 , she's gonna fail y'all.



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

I admire Gibson lately,they're like the short guy at the dance that just keeps trying to ask the regular sized girls for a song... Gets cut down everytime,keeps asking,keeps hoping... Something about the new N 225 just seems cheap and tacky,just not there somehow. The Midtown on the other hand is a great model (the semi hollow one)...the 335 S (solid) is a failure though,its a very heavy solidbody Midtown (calling it a 335 is a bad cheap move)...oh Gibson! You silly buggers...why is there no axes w/ the low output pickups and l.x.r like Les Paul really used?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

The N225 almost seems like something they should have released under the Kramer brand, I can't picture it lasting unless some popular player latches onto it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

not for me.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks like the result of some high schooler's "Guitar Building" course. It's actually laughable IMO. Keep up the great work Gibson!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Yikes that thing is hideous! A bit late for the ugly guitar party of the 80's.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I like the fretboard, the P90 and the toggle switch.

I am afraid to see what they dreamt up for a headstock.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

> Missed it by THAT much












they came close to makin it cool, then snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. it's because they're listening to bean counters and marketing people, not customers.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are those seriously painted on f holes?! And if you could put on a more useless tremolo I don't know what it is. Wow! There is a serious problem at Gibson that seems to run system wide. Hopefully the current owners will sell it to people who care for the Gibson history and quality. I understand the desire to "push the envelope" but some of the crap I've seen out of that shop recently has been eerily close to something a crazy person would design/approve/love. Either that or an accountant who says "we have these parts to use, make something work - easy on the paint and expensive design elements."


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> I like the fretboard, the P90 and the toggle switch.
> 
> I am afraid to see what they dreamt up for a headstock.
> 
> ...


Looks like they ran out of ideas when it came to the headstock... not sure if that's a good thing or not!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I guess that I'm in the minority here, I'm digging it!

I like those "F" holes and the natural too.
It has a funky Westone (I think that's it) vibe.

Maybe I'll get one cheap after the rest of the world pans them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

do not want


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like it _if _they got rid of the f holes and gave it a semi-transparent finish (deep red or blue).  I don't buy guitars with my eyes, but this needs a bit of help. 



sulphur said:


> I guess that I'm in the minority here, I'm digging it!
> .


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

It is a Gibson with the defective DNA of a Corvus


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's different looking which I like if it's not too far out of the norm but this thing looks like they forgot to finish it. Maybe if they sold it as a kit for under $200.00 modifiers might give it a second look.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Are those seriously painted on f holes?! And if you could put on a more useless tremolo I don't know what it is. Wow!


The tremolo looks so out of place on that guitar or at least that particular one. Almost looks like it would look better with a Wilkinson or a Floyd.



the_fender_guy said:


> It is a Gibson with the defective DNA of a Corvus


Every now and then I forget about those guitars, all it takes is one picture to remember how ugly they are.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

@sulphur: Will be two of us! I kind of love them!!!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Agreed... I like it too. Reminds me of some Matsumoku factory-issued designs and of some 70s Italian designs. I'd love to try it out, see how it feels. That shot of it, on the side, looks slick.

The electric guitar community is often very conservative. At least Gibson is trying to break out of its own box. Not that the majority of its customers want them to.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in the LIKE camp as well but it could lose the painted f-holes IMO. I'm sure it would look killer in a nice tobacco, rootbeer or ice tea burst. Again just my opinion.

Regards,


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> they came close to makin it cool, then snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. it's because they're listening to bean counters and marketing people, not customers.


I think they missed by much more than that. I bet the people working on the manufacturing floor are even saying 'WTF?'.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't buy one, but I don't hate it. It kind of has a BC Rich/Westone vibe to it. Come to think about it I thought the Nighthawk was cool when it was introduced. I guess I wouldn't be the best choice for a focus group.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Maxer said:


> The electric guitar community is often very conservative. At least Gibson is trying to break out of its own box. Not that the majority of its customers want them to.


I agree that Gibson is trying to break out of it's own box...fine...let them pursue that. 
However, if the majority of customers are part of a conservative group, I'd suggest that they would aslo be wise to spend time coming up with several other reasonably priced (conservative) options. The 339 is a good example of what I mean. The new basic version of the 335 is also a step in the right direction, IMHO. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't mind the way this one looks.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> I don't mind the way this one looks.



Those 'f' holes look to be legit on this model? It looks like something Bily Gibbons would riff on.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of these days there will be a band called "The Gibson Failures", whose first album will be "Juszkiewicz Blues".

And all the instruments played will be bad marketing ideas: Dusk Tiger, Firebird X, Zoot Suit SG, an N225, with a Corvus and RD bass thrown in for good measure. Essentially everything Ted McCarty would have nixed.

The neck joint is nice. I imagine the weight is nice, and the simple P90/HB pairing is fine. But I gotta say, I do not like the body shape, do not like the pointy horns, do not like the non-F holes, and definitely do not like the Vibrola tailpiece (one of Gibson's worst ever ideas). I suppose the Vibrola ^provides for a shallower bridge/tailpiece angle, which is nice, but Vibrolas are several steps down from a Bigsby in terms of usability.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Soon the ugly guitars will outnumber the beautiful ones, and the public will arrive at a new acceptance of guitar form, making what was previously beautiful, ugly.

Stupid brain, why'd you go and do that?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Soon the ugly guitars will outnumber the beautiful ones, and the public will arrive at a new acceptance of guitar form, making what was previously beautiful, ugly.


Let this be known as:

Mooh's Principle of Consequential Human Behaviour as it Relates to Certain Stringed Instruments

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My favourite quote on beauty is this one from composer Charles Ives' book "Essays Before a Sonata":

"_ we like the beautiful and don't like the ugly; therefore, what we like is beautiful, and what we don't like is ugly—and hence we are glad the beautiful is not ugly, for if it were we would like something we don't like. So having unsettled what beauty is, let us go on._"

I read that 40 years ago and it still cracks me up.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

mhammer said:


> My favourite quote on beauty is this one from composer Charles Ives' book "Essays Before a Sonata":
> 
> "_ we like the beautiful and don't like the ugly; therefore, what we like is beautiful, and what we don't like is ugly—and hence we are glad the beautiful is not ugly, for if it were we would like something we don't like. So having unsettled what beauty is, let us go on._"
> 
> I read that 40 years ago and it still cracks me up.


Ow Man...My brain hurts!!!LOL! Nice quote there.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

laristotle said:


> not for me.


Reminds me of this recent Reverend offering:









I'd take the Reverend over the Gibson any day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those "F" holes seem to be real holes on that black model,
does it say somewhere that they are not?

The trem is one thing that I'm not crazy about on that model either.
I also liked the RD model, oddball lover, I suppose.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At least Joe Naylor had the good sense to include a Bigsby on the Reverend, and not the much more temperamental Vibrola.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I figured someone beat me to it. So much for *Mooh's Principle of Consequential Human Behaviour as it Relates to Certain Stringed Instruments
*
Peace, Mooh.



mhammer said:


> My favourite quote on beauty is this one from composer Charles Ives' book "Essays Before a Sonata":
> 
> "_ we like the beautiful and don't like the ugly; therefore, what we like is beautiful, and what we don't like is ugly—and hence we are glad the beautiful is not ugly, for if it were we would like something we don't like. So having unsettled what beauty is, let us go on._"
> 
> I read that 40 years ago and it still cracks me up.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

mhammer said:


> At least Joe Naylor had the good sense to include a Bigsby on the Reverend, and not the much more temperamental Vibrola.


My thoughts exactly. Not that you can't work with a Vibrola, but temperamental is accurate...


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

The Revs have better parts and pickups and even have better paint jobs. Itd play better and even have better resale value!


----------

